# Passat Brakes on MKV Rabbit



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi ya'll. I wanted to know if I can swap the caliper carriers and rotors from a B6 Passat to the MKV Rabbit? Both front and rear setups? Any increase in braking performance?

Thanks.

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Front, probably. Rear no. Rear brakes on B6 Passat utilize an electronic parking brake motor. Probably don't need to say much more on why that won't work...

Front, probably, because I'm just gonna go out on a limb and guess that the MKV rabbit spindles are the same as the MKV/MKVI GTI spindles... and the MKV GTI spindles can receive calipers that are compatible with the B6 Passat (and vice versa) because the GTI and B6 spindles are the same on the outboard side (the part that the caliper carrier bolts too). The inboard side is different but that doesn't matter. I have a BBK that is meant for the MKV/MKVI GTI on my B6 Passat, for example.

As for braking performance: IF you were to get the 4Motion B6 front calipers/rotors (same as MKV R32 calipers) which are bigger than the 2.0T B6 Passat ones then probably a small improvement but nothing earth shattering by any means. You'd notice a greater improvement in stopping performance from a good pad more than you would from a caliper/rotor that are just a bit bigger. You'd also notice a nice improvement to pedal feel with stainless steel brake lines.

For much more in depth information and ideas read my posts on here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8819306-Let-s-talk-brakes


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rocco_16v said:


> Hi ya'll. I wanted to know if I can swap the caliper carriers and rotors from a B6 Passat to the MKV Rabbit? Both front and rear setups? Any increase in braking performance?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


The front is like the GTI. The rear passat has electronic parking brake. Best to use GTI brakes in the back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for late reply. Yes I'm definitively not going to swap calipers given GTi are the same ones on the Rabbit so I just needed the carriers and rotors to go with. 

My brakes are over due for maintenance (77k factory parts) so I figured why not go GTi'sh on my brakes while I'm at it. I need new rotors and pads anyway. 

I just moved to Tampa and finding a GTi for parts has been rather difficult but Passats seem abundant here, that was the reasoning for my question.

Thanks guys.









Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Remember to notate the orientation of where the bleeder valve and brake line are on your current setup vs. the donor car. Some of the wagons are slightly different than the sedans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

